# Melissa and Doug recall



## JessicaS (Nov 18, 2001)

http://cpsr-rspc.hc-sc.gc.ca/PR-RP/r..._id=889#images

This looks like it is just Canada, why isn't the US included? Aren't the products made in the same factory?


----------



## Zan&Zav (Nov 25, 2006)

I think Canada is stricter with toys then the US.

Thanks for posting, my kids have one of these.


----------



## JessicaS (Nov 18, 2001)

We have two of those toys


----------



## jewelsJZ (Jan 10, 2008)

we have the cookie toy and my youngest has had them in his mouth frequently.








I always take them away from them but there are so many darn pieces to this toy.


----------



## Pumpkin_Pie (Oct 10, 2006)

There was a big thread about this about a week ago, wasn't there?


----------



## JessicaS (Nov 18, 2001)

Probably


----------



## kristenok18 (Jun 26, 2006)

Oh crud. I bought the cookie set for my niece for Christmas. Boogers.


----------



## lily sophia's mom (Feb 16, 2007)

This company just frustrates the heck out of me. They're one of the few still making wooden toys, but then outsource almost all of the toybuilding to China. THanks for the notice.

Oh, and in the western world, almost every modern country is stricter than we are about toys. We have rules about choking hazards, and say we're strict on lead, etc., but generally it seems like any piece of crap can be sold as a toy; then whenever there is a toy scare, people try to clamp down but all that happens is that small toy manufacturers can't make it and these big companies who have produced junky or outsourced toys continue to skate on by. High-horse? Yes, I know







But it sill is a big deal, I think...


----------



## AllyRae (Dec 10, 2003)

Sonofa#$^@^. We have ALL THREE of those.







I'm livid now.


----------



## Mama2Bug (Feb 18, 2005)

We have the shape sorter (though it's been packed away with the baby toys for awhile now). I am sure we bought it well before 2008 though. I wonder if I should be concerned or if it was just that one bad batch?


----------



## Tizzy (Mar 16, 2007)

All batches are in question, not just the one they tested.

A day or two after the recall I was in the US at this AWESOME toy store and saw all three of these toys still being sold. I almost said something but suddenly realized that they weren't recalled in the US. Seems silly to me, AND makes me question the safety of any other toy I might purchase in the US...since their standards seem to be even lower.


----------



## StoriesInTheSoil (May 8, 2008)

I'm no longer purchasing Melissa and Doug following this incident. This is one time too many that I've heard of AND the fact that Canada is recalling and the US isn't makes me absolutely sick.


----------



## leahd (Aug 15, 2009)

Am I crazy to be getting rid of all the M + D toys.


----------



## deditus (Feb 22, 2006)

I have been trying hard to avoid Melissa and Doug toys due to their history of recalls. I think they are taking advantage of the recent popularity of wooden toys.


----------



## jessjgh1 (Nov 4, 2004)

Found this: http://www.zrecommends.com/detail/ex...new-standards/
"Yesterday, we got even more than we'd asked for from a company that is clearly prepared to demonstrate its commitment to safe products above and beyond the "trust us, we're good people" approach of many toy industry executives.
Below you'll find detailed responses to our questions in a Q&A Mr. Bernstein sent to us yesterday, and which we're publishing in its entirety here...."


----------

